# Want to fish Venice? Get your checkbook out...



## EvanHammer

I get the battles over access to "private" submerged marsh but is this really intended to be the same thing? Almost reads like a permit for accessing upland and more typical marsh for hunting and they may not be requiring permits for those fishing out of boats in areas that are pretty much open water?

I don't know either way, just curious what the driver was for this action and what else you have heard about it?


----------



## jmrodandgun

EvanHammer said:


> Almost reads like a permit for accessing upland and more typical marsh for hunting and they may not be requiring permits for those fishing out of boats in areas that are pretty much open water?


It's not a permit. They are charging a processing fee for a hold harmless agreement. If open water falls within the property lines of Parish owned or Parish controlled property then you will be required to pay the processing fee in order to sign the hold harmless agreement. Hunting, fishing, trapping, and recreation will all be uses that require a waiver. 

Let's say you have a lease but you have to cross some of the school board property to access it, you will need to pay the processing fee in order to cross the Parish property. If at any point in time you access parish property while traveling to or from a hunting/fishing destination, pay up sucker. 



EvanHammer said:


> I don't know either way, just curious what the driver was for this action and what else you have heard about it?


Who knows man. If I had to speculate I'd guess they just thought it was a good way for them to tax tourists looking to fish, hunt, or trap on public land. Leander Perez would be proud. 

As for the what I know... There will be a $500 fine for first offense and $900 for a second. The Parish will print you a map for $20 but it's unclear if you need to sign the Hold Harmless agreement first to be able to buy the map. This is particularly hilarious because I've tried numerous times to get a map and have been denied or roadblocked every single time. 

These people are not Rhode Scholars. We are seeing the results of what happens when Plaquemines Parish simpletons somehow manage to come into power. With the vast, and seemingly endless, hunting and fishing resources in lower Plaquemines Parish it doesn't make any sense why the place is such a complete shithole.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Louisiana Sportsmen article- https://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=12428

Councilmen Jeff Edgecombe is the sponsor sounds like a fun guy to hang out with. 



> “It’s getting out of hand. People are all over the place, and we need to start restricting it somewhat because our grandkids are not going to have anything to hunt off of with the mud boats chewing up the marsh — it’s just going to wash away,”


----------



## GullsGoneWild

jmrodandgun said:


> Louisiana Sportsmen article- https://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=12428
> 
> Councilmen Jeff Edgecombe is the sponsor sounds like a fun guy to hang out with.


Councilman outright states this is focused on duck and deer hunters.

From the article:
""
But in a telephone interview with Louisiana Sportsman on Thursday, Edgecombe said he plans on meeting with attorneys and Plaquemines Parish Sheriff Gerald Turlich Jr. next week and *amending the ordinance later this month so that if focuses strictly on deer and duck hunters.* 

“I’m going to try to get everything together and introduce something on the fishing part of this ordinance for the next meeting, and it will lay over two weeks,” he said. “But it should be in place for duck season in November, and by then the fishing part in the body of the ordinance should be revised.”

That means teal hunters heading to Plaquemines Parish next Saturday for opening day won’t have to sign an agreement or pay a fee, Edgecombe said. *And once the fishing portion is revised, recreational anglers and fishing guides won’t have to pay or sign either, he said.*
""


----------



## jmrodandgun

GullsGoneWild said:


> Councilman outright states this is focused on duck and deer hunters.


So?


----------



## WhiteDog70810

I got so hopefully when they were talking about opening up all tidal waters. That flopped and now Plaquemines Parish is going to double down on stoopid. I have a lifetime LA fishing license and I can't justify ever coming back to use it because I'd just get a ticket or have some moron point a gun at me for trespassing. Apparently, short sighted clowns are driving the bus. It isn't a "Sportsman's Paradise" anymore.

Nate


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Is this going to affect the hopedale/delacroix area?


----------



## brianBFD

DeepSouthFly said:


> Is this going to affect the hopedale/delacroix area?


No, they are in St. Benard Parish. The craziness is in Plaquemines Parish only...............for now.


----------



## brianBFD

The real question here is, "What are they going to do with the $250 they collect from anyone willing to pay it?" It will be interesting to see where that money goes.


----------



## jmrodandgun

DeepSouthFly said:


> Is this going to affect the hopedale/delacroix area?


There is some debate surrounding the Parish's legal right to enforce this ordinance. If it comes out they are within their rights then it will almost certainly spread to every single parish with parish controlled property.


----------



## ifsteve

They need to fix the root issue with this whole mess. Laws using land maps from almost 200 years ago is flat stupid.


----------



## jmrodandgun

ifsteve said:


> They need to fix the root issue with this whole mess. Laws using land maps from almost 200 years ago is flat stupid.


The map isn't the problem. The problem is people like Councilmen Edgecombe who's aim is to reduce the amount of outsiders. Don't forget, he passed this thing with fishermen included. There are no guarantees they will amend this thing. The lost revenue will sting pretty bad but it would be far worse if they forced fishermen like me to pay $250 a year to make half a dozen or fishing trips to Venice every fall. The only people you could invite to go fishing with you would be people who have paid the tax.

I don't fish down there anymore for a variety of reasons but I'm willing to bet on a 2 day trip to Venice with a friend, we probably spend no less than $600. So the Parish collects $30 in sales taxes. I don't know what the numbers are but I bet thousands of people fish or hunt once or twice a year. Think about how many people would have to pay the $250 just to cover the cost of lost spending. Worst still, the businesses are losing money. If 1 in 10 cancel their yearly trips then everyone suffers. A 10% drop in revenue for a hotel could be the difference in being profitable or going broke.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

DeepSouthFly said:


> Is this going to affect the hopedale/delacroix area?


Delacroix area is all privately owned the portions in plaqumines parish. I think the are areas are down river Venice area.


----------



## ifsteve

Well ok the map isn't the problem its the interpretation (which NO other state uses) that tidal waters can be private. And that all ties back to the outdated maps.

But at the end of the day idiots like Edgecombe are turning LA into the "Do Not Visit State" rather than the Sportsmans Paradise


----------



## brianBFD

jmrodandgun said:


> ...I don't fish down there anymore for a variety of reasons but I'm willing to bet on a 2 day trip to Venice with a friend, we probably spend no less than $600....


The 8 person crew that I usually go with for 3 or 4 days easily spends this much. There's a group of us that also goes down a little later in the year to fish the Fall N Tide kayak fishing tournament that Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club puts on. They typically have over 250 entrants, but most are LA residents.


----------



## Fishshoot

This will be changed, they would kill the commercial guides out of venice and even the offshore guys. Figure $850 for a bubba boat throwing poppin corks. 2-4 clients each paying an additional $250??? No way! If they really wanna screw the recreational angler they will keep it but allow Captains with a valid louisianna license to guide with their clients fishing under their license for no additional cost.


----------



## ifsteve

Guides already get a big break with their clients only having to purchase the guided fishing license. Just get rid of this entire joke of an ordinance!!


----------



## jmrodandgun

GullsGoneWild said:


> Councilman outright states this is focused on duck and deer hunters.


The Council meeting was this past Thursday. Nothing was changed, fishermen are still included. The ordinance was not on the agenda and citizens who showed up to ask questions were turned away because the ordinance was not being discussed at the meeting. 

As of right now the Parish not collecting the fee because no such system exists to do so. So even though the law is in place, there is no way to sign the waiver and pay the fee.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

I've read where the LDWF office has explicitly stated they will not be enforcing this. I guess that only leaves the sheriffs office to enforce this.


----------



## msmith719

WTH is a Parish?


----------



## jmrodandgun

msmith719 said:


> WTH is a Parish?


It's sort of like a County but then the Catholic Church got involved.


----------



## Drifter

I am sure this will treat their economy poorly, looked at the stuff they did in the Bahamas. They had to change that real quick!


----------



## MariettaMike

jmrodandgun said:


> It's sort of like a County but then the Catholic Church got involved.


It’s from the Napoleanic Code that Louisiana uses for its legal system.

The “Police Jury” are like county commissioners.


----------

